# Smoking precooked turkey breast



## jayunt

Hello all,  I've been looking through this forum for some, but I haven't had anything to share since I'm still new to smoking.  I read the smoking-meat article about double smoking a ham, and I'm wondering if the same thing can apply to a pre-cooked boneless turkey breast.

For Easter, my mother in-law asked if i could cook the ham and turkey breast.  She bought the food, so I couldn't really argue.  However she couldn't find a non-cooked turkey for some reason.  She went to 4 different stores to no avail, so she got a pre-cooked turkey breast.

Is there a special trick to smoking them without having them dry out?  Should i just throw it in the smoker, like the ham, or should i wrap it in foil with a little water?

Thanks.


----------



## rbranstner

Yes you can smoke both the ham and the turkey. They are fully cooked so you are basically just warming them up. If you do this in the smoker you will get a very nice smoke flavor on the meat. I like to warm them up at a low heat around 225 so it gets that extra smokey flavor and it shouldn't dry out. If you fully foil them you won't get any smoke flavor as they won't be exposed to the smoke. I pretty much just run my smoker at 225 then pull them off the smoker once  they reach the correct  internal temp and  then wrap them  in foil and put them in the cooler with towels to stay warm until I am ready to eat. Or you can also put them in the oven on low heat or cut them up and put them in a crock pot or roaster oven.


----------



## scarbelly

rbranstner said:


> Yes you can smoke both the ham and the turkey. They are fully cooked so you are basically just warming them up. If you do this in the smoker you will get a very nice smoke flavor on the meat. I like to warm them up at a low heat around 225 so it gets that extra smokey flavor and it shouldn't dry out. If you fully foil them you won't get any smoke flavor as they won't be exposed to the smoke. I pretty much just run my smoker at 225 then pull them off the smoker once  they reach the correct  internal temp and  then wrap them  in foil and put them in the cooler with towels to stay warm until I am ready to eat. Or you can also put them in the oven on low heat or cut them up and put them in a crock pot or roaster oven.


Ross nailed how I do it too. 

Please do us a favor and swing by Roll Call and introduce yourself


----------



## jayunt

Thanks a lot. I did exactly like you said it and came out perfect. I was nervous it would dry out but it was very moist.


----------



## reid johnson

About how long did it take to warm up?  about an 20 minutes per pound?


----------



## BluPeterbilt

reid johnson said:


> About how long did it take to warm up?  about an 20 minutes per pound?


Did you ever get an answer to this question? Also is the correct internal temp 140 seeing it’s a precooked turkey breast?


----------

